# Mike Tyson:  MMA ref (+short interview on MMA)



## Andrew Green (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzD7lZRATW0&search=wcfc
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Rook (Apr 13, 2006)

According to a fan website (http://www.tysontalk.com/) Tyson wasn't trained much.  Then again, elsewhere people are speculating that he make make a second career out of doing this.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2006)

He definately has to figure out a way to make some money!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

